# For The Other 30rls Owners Out There...



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We took our trailer out last month and discovered something interesting. Now, I will preface this by saying that I take partial responsibility for this (I have not done my requisite crawling under the trailer to check things out).

Having said that, we took our trailer out and were setting it up for a nice weekend of civilized camping. While setting up, my wife told me that there was water in the shower pan. Now, we have only used the trailer four or five times (weekends only), so I can't imagine that the drain is clogged. I verify that the gray tank is empty, then I go to work to find out what is going on with the shower drain. I remove the p-trap looking for a clog. I climb up on top of the trailer to check the vent pipe. Then (two hours later), out of desperation, I crawl under the trailer and...there is an UNMARKED, almost hidden, valve handle (along with a separate drain pipe coming from the vicinity of the shower). Surely, this cannot be a SECOND gray tank? I pull the handle, and lo and behold, a whole bunch of water comes out!!!

I checked with other RVing friends of mine and none have ever heard of an RV having two gray tanks (with separate valves). My dealer did not even know it had two gray tanks. As I figure it, I was towing around 200-300 lbs of extra water.

Just an FYI!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have seen very few TT with 3 holding tanks for waste. I am surprised the dealer did not know, he sells them. Shame on him. The only info on the Keystone site that would make someone think it might have 2 is the grey water cap is listed at 60 gallons. That would be a good size waste tank. But that would by no means make someone assume it had one or two tanks.

Keystone info...on target once again for accuracy and clarity.









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

See... And I thought the second handle was for your reserve chute!









Good find proffsionl! I'm sure it will open a few eyes.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's pretty common on 5th wheels, but I have never heard of one on a travel trailer. Great feature though! Consider yourself lucky


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Proffsionl, where on the trailer did you find the third valve handle?

On the Sydney 5th wheels there are two grey tanks, one for the kitchen and one for the shower/bath vanity. On the fiver, the kitchen sink drain handle is between the left side axles. The shower/vanity is basically under the water heater next to the black tank handle.

Since the bedroom floor plan and layout is for the most part the same, I would have to assume that your Sydney TT has two grey tanks.
















You have to love that! On our old 28BHS TT our family would fill up a 30 gal. grey tank pretty quick. Seems like I was always worried when dry camping (or limited hookups) about having to "dump". With a 60 gal. capacity on the grey side, life is a little less stressful! Looks like the specs on your trailer show 60 gal. grey capacity, so there should be two tanks (30 gal. each)

Enjoy that beautiful Outback!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

The (labeled) handles are just forward of the slideout (kinda under the water heater). The unmarked (second gray tank) handle is located about six feet forward of there and is completely tucked away out of sight under the side of the trailer.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks like you have two grey tanks for sure. Just looked at your floor plan again. Based on the first two grey/black handles and the location I would assume (but could be wrong) the kitchen and bath vanity drain into one tank (closets to the black tank), while the shower drains into the forward tank.

One way to find out for sure... You could always put in a Quickie Flush!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I have seen very few TT with 3 holding tanks for waste. I am surprised the dealer did not know, he sells them. Shame on him. The only info on the Keystone site that would make someone think it might have 2 is the grey water cap is listed at 60 gallons. That would be a good size waste tank. But that would by no means make someone assume it had one or two tanks.
> 
> Keystone info...on target once again for accuracy and clarity.
> 
> ...


John,

I have two Grey and a Black, but my TT is the 06 26RKS. I guess the kitchen sink is all that drains to the Grey #2.







The 2 Grey handles and the Black handle are in plain view.


----------



## captmike (Sep 7, 2005)

Both the 30rls and 31rqs have 2 gray water tanks. 1 for the shower and sink and the other for the galley sink. 2 30's for a total of 60.


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

We have a 2005 30 RLS. The forward grey tank is just for the shower only.

I have measured the capacity and it will hold 32 gals. The bathroom and 
kitchen sinks are for the other grey tank and hold the same amount.

Careful when you pull the handle for dumping. If you twist it to the left, it will
come disconnected from the valve. Been there. shy


----------



## wcocolin (Sep 29, 2005)

I have a 2005 30RLS (new in Sept) our dealer showed us BOTH grey tank valves. The one is hard to find, would have never known it was there if he hadn't pointed it out.

Has anybody ever had to manualy open or close their slide out on a 30RLS? Our dealer couldn't show us how this could be done?


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

wcocolin said:


> Has anybody ever had to manualy open or close their slide out on a 30RLS? Our dealer couldn't show us how this could be done?
> [snapback]64133[/snapback]​


I just picked up a 31RQS. There is a manual for the slide that describes in dtail how it's done (yeah, I read it.......I'm a geek).


----------

